# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  عناوين الصحف الرياضية والأخبار والاعمدة الأثنين 20 يوليو

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفه ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ‏

ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻔﻚ ﺷﻔﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺏ ﺑﺼﺎﺭﻭﺥ ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ .
ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺧﺮﺟﻨﺎ ﺑﻔﻮﺍﺋﺪ ﻓﻨﻴﺔ ﻭﻟﻌﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ .. ﻭﺭﺷﻴﺪ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﻔﻮﻕ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺗﻜﺘﻴﻜﻴﺎ .
ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻋﺪ ﻭﺭﺣﻠﻪ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺑﺎﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﻳﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﺎﻻﺟﻮﺍﺀ .
ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ﻳﺒﺮﺭ ﻟﻐﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻬﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺟﻠﺴﺔ ﺟﻤﻌﺘﻬﻢ .
ﺗﺤﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﺗﺰﻋﺞ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﻭﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﻣﻌﺎﻭﻧﻪ ﻳﻜﺴﺮﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﻄﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺪ

عناوين ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻱ ‏

ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻜﺴﺐ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺏ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﺻﺎﺭﻭﺧﻲ ﻻ ﻭﻛﺮﺍ .. ﻭﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺏ ﻳﺘﻐﺰﻝ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﺮ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻗﻠﻖ ﻣﻦ ﻇﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﺿﻴﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺹ ﺍﻟﺴﻬﻠﺔ .
ﺳﻴﺤﺔ : ﻫﺪﻑ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﻥ ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ﻭﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺧﺮﻭﺝ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﺭﺗﺠﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﻭﻣﺘﺴﺮﻋﺎ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻳﻬﺎﺗﻒ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ﻭﻳﻄﺎﻟﺒﻪ ﺑﺘﻨﺎﺳﻲ ﻣﺎﺣﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﺪﻋﻮ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺻﺤﻔﻲ ﻋﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ .
الهلال ﻳﻮﺩﻉ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻩ ﺑﺘﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺭﺩﻳﻔﻪ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• الصحيفة تعرب عن بالغ قلقها على أمن وسلامة الزميل طمل وتطالب الخارجية السودانة بالتدخل
• اعتداء لاعب المريخ بكري المدينة على موفد "قوون" بالجزائر والشرطة تطالب بالضبط والاحضار
• "16" لاعباً في اول مران للهلال بعد االعيد واللاعبون يقدمون لفته بارعة ويهنئون الكاردينال
• الازرق يخوض تجربة اعدادية اليوم امام رديفه استعداد لمباراته امام امام التطواني المغربي
• جمال سالم يعود للجزائر بعد الربعاية بحالة نفسية سيئة والقلق ينتاب لاعبي المريخ

===================

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• الضغوطات تتصاعد على المدرب .. ورعب جماهيري من فقدان فرصة التأهل
• اسباني التطوان فوق فوهة البركان
• الهلال ينالزل الرديف "تجريبياً" .. و"الكوكي" يبعد الخماسي بقيادة سيدي بيه
• "شمس" يحتضن بعثة الازرق في المغرب .. ومساوي يؤكد : نضع ألف حساب لـ"أتلتيكو"
• المريخ يجتاز تجربة "الخروب" بصعوبة .. وغارزيتو يسقط عمر بخيت من حسابات نزال السطايفة
ينتاب لاعبي المريخ

===================


â—„ صـحـيـفــــة الـــمــــوســــــــــم : :

• الهلال يلاعب رديفه بحضور الكوكي وعودة قوية لبوي في التدريبات
• المريخ يكسب تجربة "الخروب" بهدف "اوكرا .. وجمال سالم ينضم للبعثة
• الخرطوم يدشن سيكاف بالاتصالات .. الملكية جنوب السودان يكسب الاثيوبي وعزام يجتاز كمبالا
• موفد الهلال إلى اتطوان اليوم .. لاعبو الهلال يقدمون تهاني العيد للكاردينال
• سيدي بيه خارج قائمة السفر لتطوان .. والتطواني يستنجد بـ"الصف الثاني"
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية  :

• الجالية واتحاد الطلاب السودانيين بالمغرب يعدون العدة لاستقبال الهلال
• خالد بخيت: مباراة الرديف فرصة جيدة لتجهيز المصابين
• معاناة المغرب التطواني تتفاقم بغياب 5 لاعبين امام الهلال
• الخرطوم يتحفز لعبور تيليكوم بطل جيبوتي في افتتاح مشواره ببطولة سيكافا
• عاطف خالد لاعب الخرطوم : نستهدف الفوز الأول
• عز الدين الحاج نائب رئيس بعثة الخرطوم : الثقة كبيرة في اللاعبين
• منتخب الشباب يغادر الي مصر لاقامة معسكر تحضيري استعدادا لتصفيات دورة الالعاب
• غارزيتو يرصد لاعبي سطيف الجزائري امام سيراليون
• مازيمبي يستعين بمهاجم سوشو لمباراتي سموحة المصري
• النيل شندي يكثف من تحضيراته ويدخل معسكرا مقفولا بالمهندسين
• حسون رئيسا للجنة التدريب ببورتسودان ومحمود اوكير نائبا
• اللجنة الادارية تبرمج الدورة الثانية ببربر لعدم اكتمال العمل بالاستاد
• سموحة المصري يسحق النصر ويتأهل لدور الثمانية بكأس مصر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة والـعـربـــيــــة :

• زينيت يستهل الدوري الروسي بالفوز على دينامو بهدفين
• بلاتر يعلن اليوم عن انعقاد الجمعية العمومية الخاصة بإختيار خليفته
• رئيس الاتحاد البرازيلي يعتذر عن حضور الاجتماع الحاسم بالفيفا
• يوفنتوس يضع اللمسات الاخيرة على صفقة غوتزه نجم البايرن
• إشبيلية يجري الفحوصات الطبية للبرازيلي ماريانو اليوم
• أتلتيكو مدريد يتعاقد مع المونتنيجري سافيتش مدافع فيورنتينا
• صحيفة "ميرور" الإنجليزية : كافاني يرفض مانشستر يونايتد
• مانشستر يونايتد يزاحم تشيلسي على ضم بيدرو نجم برشلونة
• برشلونة يغادر إلى أمريكا بحضور 20 لاعباً ويخوض ثلاث مباريات
• كاسيميرو ينخرط بتدريبات ريال مدريد استعدادا لمواجهة مانشستر سيتي
• ويليامز يغيب عن بلباو في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي لدوري أوروبا
• الحارس كاسيا: عودتي لريال مدريد هدية لا يمكن رفضها
• آرسنال يقتحم صفقة البوسني دزيكو مهاجم مانشستر سيتي
• اللجنة الدولية لمكافحة المنشطات تريد إجراءات أكثر صرامة
• كاسياس يحافظ على شباكه في أول مبارياته مع بورتو
• غوارديولا: كاسياس من اعظم الحراس في تاريخ ريال مدريد
• سبورتنج لشبونة يستقطب الكولومبي جوتيريز والفرنسي سياني
• مانشستر سيتي يضم الصاعد روبرتس من فولهام الانجليزي
• استعدادات بايرن ميونيخ لمباراة إنتر ميلان لم تتأثر رغم تأخر رحلة الفريق
• جامايكا تتخطى هايتي وتتأهل لنصف نهائي الكأس الذهبية
• أمريكا تقسو على كوبا وتضرب موعدا مع جامايكا بقبل نهائي الكأس الذهبية
• صافرات الاستهجان تطارد ستيرلينج في أول ظهور مع مانشستر سيتي
• نادي اوجسبورج الالماني يجدد عقد حارسه السويسري هيتز
• تيفيز يساهم بفوز بوكا جونيورز على كويلمس وديا 
• مدير سباق فرنسا ينتقد وسائل الاعلام بعد اعتداء على فروم
• فياريال الاسباني يسعى لضم النجم الموريتاني الصاعد تكدي
• مورينيو يفتح الباب أمام رحيل البرازيلي فيليبي لويس نجم تشيلسي
• فلومينينزي البرازيلي يقدم رونالدينيو أمام جمهور ضخم في ماراكانا
• الجزائر تعبر سيراليون وتقترب من المرحلة النهائية لتصفيات الأولمبياد
• رسمياً.. نقل مباراة القمة المصرية بين الأهلي والزمالك إلى برج العرب
• الأهلي المصري يتمسك برفض إقامة مباراة القمة بالجونة ويلوح بالانسحاب
• النجم الساحلي يخسر بخماسية أمام مارسيليا في مواجهة احتفالية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قوون تواصل الفبركة الفطيرة والاستهداف الممنهج. 

في اطار مواصلة حملة الاستهداف الممنهج لتعطيل مسيرة المربخ بعيدا عن الديار. عن طريق الفبركة الفطيرة السمجة تواصل سخيفة قون زرقاء اللون والمنهج عبر احد المحسوبين علي اعلام المريخ وامته عصام طمل تواصل زعزعة استقرار المريخ حتي بعد ان ابتعد عن الديار بحثا عن اعداد نفسه بعيدا عن من لايرون فيه شيئا جميلا ولايعجبهم استقراره. 
واصل هذا العصام المغلوب علي امره المسيير ومامخير في استفذاذ امة المريخ وادارييه ونجومه بنشره للاخبار السخيفة كسخافته وسخافة وحقد من يدفعون له واخر حلقاته ان نشر خبرا عن مهاجم المريخ الذي اصاب امتهم بالجنون بكري المدينة بان هناك وجبات اضرت به داخل المعسكر مما حدا به للاحتجاج مع احد الاداريين وعندما ساله بكري لما كذبت حاول ابتزازه مما اضطرا بكري للاشتباك معه لحظتها مثل كبير الدوبلير وهو في عرف السينما من يقوم بالادوار انابة عن غيره الادوار الصعبة اداءا ولكنها هنا صعبة علي الضميير الحي مثل بانه مصاب وذهب للشرطة حتي يعطل بكري ويخلق بلبلة تؤثر نفسييا علي استقرار اللاعبين وباقي البعثة
سادتي هذا هو عصام طمل الخائن لامته بالوكالة عن الزرق وتجار الورق يخون امته كمايدعي انتماءه لها مقابل حفنة من الجنيهات حتي بعد ان تم طرده مرتين في تونس ومؤخرا في الجزائر
ولكن نقول للدوبلير ومن يستخدمونه انك وضعت نفسك في مرمي نيران شفوت المريخ وجمهوره الذي صبر علي خيانتك وعلي نفسها جنت براقش
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
طريق البطولة يمر من هنا

*الطريق إلى تحقيق الغايات الكبيرة لا يكون مفروشا بالورود..بل لابد للاقدام السير في حقول ألغام وتجاوز طرق غير معبدة واشد وعورة.
* نحن في المريخ هذا العام نطمح إلى ثريات النجاح ونحمل قناديل التفاؤل بحثا عن ذرا البطولات..فهل سيكون ذلك سهلا ميسورا.
*قطعا لا ...فمن طلب هذه الغايات سعى إليها حتى وسط نيران مضرمة في قصر الأحلام.
*ونذكر ان مشوار الطموح الأحمر بدأ بعثرات كادت تقضي على الأحلام ولكن الجميع تجاوزها بإصرار مفرح ..معه اتسعت بؤر التفاؤل.
*أمام عزام كادت الأحلام تموت عند أسوار البداية..فطاشت النظرات..وحلت العبرات محل الهتاف ..وفقد الكثيرون الأمل.
*ولكن في قلعة السحر والجمال داس جمهور الأحمر على أبر الإحباط ..وقاد النجوم لتغيير الواقع وفتح كوة من ضوء في آخر النفق ..فعبر الزعيم اولى المتاريس.
*وتكرر المشهد أمام كابوسكورب حيث دارت معارك قذرة ..خارج الملعب استخدم فيها الخصم أسلحة فاسدة على رأسها الرشوة فما أصابت البطل ..ولكنها منحته المزيد من القوة.
*حتى قرعة التنافس لم تكن رحيمة بالزعيم ووضعته أمام الترجي التونسي ببطولاته والقابه وصيته وصولجانه واستمالته الحكام ..فتجاوز الزعيم متراس الالم الشاق ومضي قدما في طريق محفوف بالمخاطر.
*صورة الحكم المالي الفاسد كيتا ..هي واحدة من صور مشوهة لازالت تنتظر الزعيم ..فإن أراد الوصول إلى هامات المجد عليه بابادتها بقوة وعزم وحسم.
*حتى ما يدور في الخفاء من اختيار دقيق لحكام لا يرجون لله وقارا..يستبيحون دماء الفضيحة على قارعة الطريق ماهو إلا وعورة طريق ومنحنيات غير آمنة يجب اجتيازها..فما نيل المطالب بالتمني.
*الكتابات التي تنضح حقدا ..والأخبار التي تروج بخبث ..والشائعات التي تتناثر هنا وهناك ...كلها اشواك في طريق البطل ..ولا سبيل غير تجاوزها لبلوغ غاية الآمال.
* طموحنا في الديار المريخية هذا العام واضحة المعالم وهو تسيد الساحة محليا وقاريا ولا يمكن مغالطة هذا الواقع فلا ننظر في اتجاهين ولا يوجد طموح ثاني..وهذه هي الحقيقة.
*إذا يتعين علينا حماية الطموح الأحمر ..ليس بالشكوى والتضجر ..إنما بالدعم والسند القوي ..وطرد أوهام المتربصين به ..فهي ليست معركة ..هي حرب شاملة تستوجب الحزم والأخذ بالقوة ..داخل الملعب وخارجه.
*وهذا يحتاج إلى عزيمة الأبطال ..وعنفوان الفوارس ..عند اللاعبين والجمهور والإعلام على حد السواء ..النجوم بضرب الخصوم ..والجمهور في الدعم والمساندة ..والإعلام في كشف المستور ودحر حملات التخذيل التي تأتي من أعلام فاسد.
في نقاط
*قد تكون هناك خلافات تدور بمعسكر الأحمر ..وهو أمر أكثر من طبيعي ..فأي تجمع لعدد كبير من الأشخاص يعني حتمية وجود اختلاف في وجهات النظر وتباين.
*لكن نقلها للخارج هو تأجيج لنيران الغرض منها خرق استار الاستقرار..وحرق كل الاوراق.
*صحف الترصد والحقد لن تكف عن أذى المريخ فالخوف يجتاحهم ..والرعب يسد عليهم كل الطرقات.
*ان أتت البطولة الإفريقية الديار الحمراء فهو يعني موت وشيك للمعنويات هناك ..فهل يتركوا المريخ بسلام.
*لا وألف لا ...ستزداد وحشيتهم تجاهنا وبكل ما في لديهم من أحقاد لن يتوقفوا عن مطاردة الطموح الأحمر.
*ولكن بحول الله تعالى ينقلب السحر على الساحر.وستمضي سفينة الأحمر وسط أمواج غادرة حتى شواطئ الأحلام بإذن الله.
*انتهت ايام الترقب والانتظار...وها نحن نقترب من ثواني اللقاء الكبير..أمام وفاق سطيف ..ويجب ان تكبر مساحة التركيز وعدم الانشغال بالتفاهات هنا وهناك.
*وبحول الله تعالى نخرس كل الألسن بنتيجة مفرحة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍاﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻜﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺏ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍﻩ ... ﺭﺍﺣﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ
ﻛﻔﺮﻭﻭﺗﺮ / ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ / 
.
.
ﻓﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺟﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺏ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺭﺩ ﺣﻤﻞ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻼ‌ﻋﺐ ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 60 ﻭﻟﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺿﻤﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰ (ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻲ), ﻣﺼﻌﺐ (ﻋﻠﻰ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ) ﻭ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻭﻋﻼ‌ﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭ ﺍﻣﻴﺮ , ﺳﺎﻟﻤﻮﻥ ﻭ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﻥ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﻭﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻭﺩﻳﺪﻳﻪ ﻭﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻗﺪ ﺍﺭﺍﺡ ﺍﻟﻼ‌ﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﻭﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻏــﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﺘﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺏ ﻭﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﻣﻌﺎﻟﺠﺔ ﺍﻻﺧﻄـﺎﺀ

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺩﻳﻴﻐﻮ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﻥ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺭﻓﻴﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺏ ﻭﺍﻥ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﺩﻭﺍ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ ﺍﻻﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﺸﻴﺮﺍ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﺛﺮﻫﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺣﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺜﺔ ﺿﺪ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻭﻭﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﺑﺘﺼﺤﻴﺢ ﺍﻻﺧﻄﺎﺀ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺲ
ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺸﺮﻳﻦ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ 8 ﻣﺎﻳﻮ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبد الستار صبرى يقترب من الإشراف على المراحل السنية بنادى المريخ...

علمت مصادر (السبق) ان كابتن مصر السابق عبد الستار صبرى إقترب من الإشراف على قطاع المراحل السنية بنادى المريخ خلال الفترة القادمة.وإستطاعت (السبق) الوصول لرقم المدرب المصرى الذى سبق له الإشراف على المراحل السنية لعدد من الاندية واكد خبر مفاوضات المريخ التى من المنتظر ان تكتمل خلال الايام القليلة القادمة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جمال سالم مع المنتخب اليوغندي

انضم لبعثة المريخ بالجزائر الاوغندي جمال سالم حارس المرمي قادما من القاهرة عقب مشاركته مع منتخب بلاده امام مصر في التصفيات المؤهلة لدورة الالعاب الاولمبية واستقبلت شباك الاوغندي اربعة اهداف في مباراة مصر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال الوالي يتصل بحارس الاحمر جمال سالم ويطالبه بتناسي الرباعي

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اجرى رئيس نادي المريخ جمال الدين محمد عبد الله الوالي مساء امس اتصالا هاتفيا بحارس الفريق جمال سالم وطالبه بتناسي رباعية القاهرة والتركيز مع الفريق في مباراة الفريق المقبلة والمهمة ضد وفاق سطيف ووعد اليوغندي رئيس النادي بتقديم مستوى مميز ضد الوفاق .
الصدى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطوف 
إبراهيم باترا
ما بين زيسكو واتحاد العاصمة حكاية للتعلم .!

عندما ذبح حكام الكاف مريخ 2009 من الوريد للوريد في مباراة زيسكو الزامبي بالقلعة الحمراء لم يقدم مجلس المريخ اي شكوى للأتحاد الأفريقي ، بل لم يتظلم ولو بمكالمة هاتفية ، لذلك لم نستغرب تكرار المشهد في موقعة اتحاد الجزائر ، رد الحقوق لا يتم بالتصريحات عبر الصحف اليومية ولا باقتحام الميادين والجري خلف الحكام ، الحقوق تسترد بقوة المنطق ومؤسسية الطلب .!
مؤسسة الأتحاد الأفريقي معروفة بالفساد منذ تأسيسها ، بل افريقيا بشكل عام تعتبر موطن للفساد واي تصرف (قذر) من حكم او حاكم في القارة السمراء لا يمكن ان يمثل مفاجأة لمن يعرفون افريقيا التي تنافس اللاتين في الأرتزاق والنهب المسلح ، وما حدث للمريخ كان متوقع لكل شعب المريخ ولكن (العين بصيرة والايد قصيرة) .. بعد وقوع الظلم كنا نتوقع لجوء المجني عليه بسرعة طلباً للعدالة ومحاكمة الجاني او (المرتشي) . نعلم علم اليقيين ان المريخ لن يسترد النقاط ولكن ربما تقوم لجنة الحكام بتعيين حكام نزيهيين لأول مرة لمباريات المريخ خارج ملعبه .!
وقبل ان تاتي الضربة من تحكيم مباراة الوفاق ، على مجلس المريخ ان يرسل شكواه للكاف مع ارفاق مقطع فيديو للهدف الملغي .. المريخ الحالي قدر على فعل اي شيء ولا يمكن لأقوى فرق افريقيا اعتراض طريقه الا بالاستعادنة بالحكام الفاسدين .. وحتى نتجنب سيناريوهات زيسكو واتحاد العاصمة لا بد من وضع الاتحاد الافريقي ولجنة حكامه امام حالة موقعة اتحاد العاصمة ليحكموا قبل ان يقرروا .!
لعيسى حياتو تصريح شهير قبل توليه رئاسة الأتحاد الأفريقي قال فيه : هدفي الأساسي محاربة الفساد في الكاف ، لكن الفساد زاد بدرجة كبيرة عقب توليه رئاسة الأتحاد .. اذا كان الأتحاد الأفريقي قبل فترة حياتو البائسة يعاني من فساد محدود فأنه يعاني من فساد كامل في كل لجانه! .
نقولها بالفم المليان وثقة كبيرة . المريخ سيعيد ذكرى 1989 ان احسن مجلس المريخ التعامل مع المرحلة ، وحمى فريقه من استهداف حكام الكاف ، فالمستويات التي قدمها المارد الأحمر في الشامبيونز تضعه كمرشح اول لنيل اللقب الأغلى في بطولات الكاف .!
العرمابي شكرا جميلا .! 
قبل ايام تشرفنا بحضور تأبين استاذ الاجيال عبد المجيد عبد الرازق والذي حضره عدد كبير من القيادات السياسية بالجزيرة وعدد من الزملاء الصحفيين الشباب .. غاب زملاء الراحل (الكبار) ، ما لفت نظري وسرني العمل الكبير الذي قام به قريبي خالد مصطفى الطيب العرمابي صاحب شركة العرمابي للمقاولات والذي قدم دعم كبير ومقدر لاسرة الراحل ولمركز شباب الممجمع ودورة تأبين الراحل التي ستقام في مقبل الايام .. شكرا لك يا خالد .. فالشيء من معدنه لا يستغرب ..! 
خاطرة !
ارتكزت مطالبات عشاق المريخ واعلامه على اشراك الساحر الغاني اوكراه متناسين الموهوب عبده جابر المهاجم الثاني في كشف الفريق والبديل الوحيد لبكري المدينة ، جابر الهداف قدم مستويات اكثر من راقية في معظم المباريات التي اشركه فيها غارزيت .. لكن الخواجة ودون مقدمات ركن النجم الشاب بطريقة غريبة .!
لا بديل لبكري المدينة في المقدمة الهجومية غير بلة جابر ، عندما يغيب بكري لاي سبب سنحتاج لعبده جابر .. قبل فوات الاوان يستوجب اشراك جابر حتى يكون بديل العقرب جاهز لأي مهمة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لدغة عقرب
النعمان حسن 
المريخ وسط ثلاثة اندية جزائرية فى مجموعته كيف؟

ليس هناك خلاف فى ان الاتحاد الافريقى لكرة القدم يتبع اسسا معينة فى
تحديد المجموعات التى تتنافس على التاهيل لمراحل البطولات المختلفة من
مرحلة لاخرى وذلك حسب تصنيفات الاندية وارصدة الاندية فى البطولات وهو
نظام استهدف به تحقيق العدالة بين الاندية وهو نظام لا اعتراض عليه ولكن
مبادى العدالة فى تكافؤ الفرص يحتم على الاتحاد الافريقى ان يراعى ويضع
حسابا للحالات الاستثنائية كهذه التى تتطلب معالجة اذا ما اتضخ ان
الالتزام بحرفية اللائحة يخل بميزان العدالة لانه يمكن ان يجمع ثلاثة
اندية من دولة واحدة فى نفس المجموعة فى ربع النهائى ولا شك ان هذه من
الحالات النادرة التى يجب مراعاتها عند اللزوم

ولعل واحدة من هذه الحالات ما شهده دور ربع النهائى فى البطولة
الافريقية هذه الدورة حيث ضمت مجموعة ربع النهائى التى تتكون من ثمانية
اندية ثلاثة اندية من دولة واحدة هى الحزائر حيث ضمت المجموعة اندية وفاق
سطيف حامل اللقب واتحاد العاصمة والعلمة الجزائرى لهذا كان يتعين على
الكاف ان يحرص على الا تلتقى ثلاثتهم فى مجموعة واحدة لان هذا يخل
بعدالة المنافسة ونادى واحد يقف فى مواجهة ثلاثة اشقاء يتبعون نفس
الاتحاد فى التصفيات لان ثلاثى هذه الدولة يضمن مسبقا بصرف النظرعن
النتائج تاهل واحد من الاندية الثلاثة لنصف النهائى ويبقى جهدهم لتحقيق
المركز الثانى الامر الذى يخلق حالة من التواطؤ يقف خلفها الاتحاد
المعنى والذى يملك ترتيب اوضاعهم فى المباريات الاخيرة الفاصلة التى
تحدد النادى الثانى من المجموعة بالتواطؤ وفق حسابات الفترة الاخيرة
على حساب النادى الرابع والوحيد الذى يقع فريسة لاى تنسيق بين هذه
الاندية خاصة اللقاء الذى سيجمع ناديين من نفس البلد ليكون ضحيتهم
النادى الذى لا ينتمى لنفس الدولة

هذا هو الموقف الذى وضع فيه الكاف نادى المريخ السودانى وهو يقع وسط
ثلاثة اندية من الجزائر فى مجموعته المكونة من اربعة اندية فقط بينما خلت
المجموعة الثانية من اى نادى من الثلاثة لهذا كان من العدالة ان يحرص
الكاف الا تجتمع الاندية الثلاثة فى مجموعة واحدة خاصة وانه فى تصنبف
الاندية وترتبيها تجرى القرعة بين كل ناديين متساويان فى التصنيف حتى
يضم كل واحد منهما لمجموعة بالقرعة وهنا لا يصعب على الكاف فى حالة
موقف النادى الثالث الا يلجا للقرعة حتى يضمن الا تنضم ثلاثة اندية لنفس
المجموعة بان يحيل هذا النادى للمجموعة الثانية التى خلت من اى نادى من
الثلاثة دون قرعة لان اجراء القرعة فى هذه الحالة قد يضم النادى الثالث
لنفس المجموعة فتجتمع ثلاثة اندية فى مواجهة نادى واحد يملكون عن طريق
اتحادهم وعلاقاتهم من ان يؤثروا على مجريات التنافس فى مرحلته الاخيرة
ليضمنوا المشارك الثانى من بين الاندية الثلاثة حسب صاحب الفرصة الاقرب

عفوا ليست القضيةهنا استهداف الجزائر اسما او اتهامها باى تصرف مخل
بالمنافسة ولكن مبدا العدالة يجب ان يسود ليحقق المساواة فى الفرص حتى
لا يتيح اى فرصة للتواطؤ بدعم الاتحاد المعنى الذى ضمن تاهل فريق من
الثلاثى وينافس على كسب المركز الثانى والذى يمكن ان يتحقق له بمساعدة
الثنائى المشارك فى المجموعة

وها نحن قد شهدنا الاتحاد الجزائرى بالرغم من انه يضمن تاهل واحد من
انديته لنصف النهائى فلقد وعد العلمة باستثنائه من الهبوط لو تاهل مما
يؤكد حرصه لان يكسب الجولة بتاهل فريقين منه وهذاحق مشروع له مما يسهل
مهمته لان ثلاثتهم فى مواجهة نادى واحد

حقيقة لا ادرى لماذا لم ينتبه المريخ لهذ ا الخلل ويطلب تصحيحه وقت
الرمجة وله ان يطلب اعادة برمجة الدور الثانى اذا كانت هناك ثمة طريقة
تحد وتقلل من فرصة التواطؤ وان بدت صعبة

وكان الله فى عون المريخ الا يذهب ضحي مشاركة ثلاثة اندية له من نفس
الدولة على المشارك الثانى للتاهل لنصف النهائى

دعونا نتمنىا ن يضمن المريخ الصدارةحتى يتنافس الاشقاء الثلاثة على المركز الثانى





خارج النص



- شكرا الاخ احمد على الريح مازيمبى وسموحة هما المنافسان للهلال
فى التاهل على حسابه لهذا اذا تعادلوا يكونوا خسروا اربعة نقاط لصالح
الهلال ولكن احسن تتمنى اولا ان يفوز الهلال على المغرب التطوانى حتى
يقفز لسبعة نقاط حتى يكون مازيمبى وسموح تحت قبضته حتى تتضاعف فرصته
للتاهل على حساب واحد منهما ايا كان مازيمبى او سموحة



- شكرا الاخ عزالدين التنزانى وليس لى مااقوله لك حول منح القيد
الصحفى فقانون الصحافة تم وضعه تحت نظام سياسى مصلحته يهيمن على الصحافة
خاصة لاسباب سياسية لهذا ضمن القانون لمجاس الصحافة سلطة استثناء اى
صحفى من شروط القيد وبهذا مكن نفسه من ان يستثنى من يريد وهو ما
استفاد منه ملاك الصحافة الرياضية بعد ان اصبحت ملك للاداريين فى الاندية
فاستفادوا من سلطة الاستثناء لمنح القيد لمن



يعملون لحسابهم الخاص ولو الغى حق الاستثناء وتمت مراجعة الصحفيين اؤكد
ليك اكثر من 80 فى المائة منهم سيغادرون هذه المهنة متى الغى الاستثناء



- شكرا الاخ ود ود السيد اذا مازيمبى الان موقفه متحرج مما يوسع
الفرصة للهلال المتقدم عليهم لو حقق الفوز على المغرب التطوانى مما يوسع
من فرصته فىا التاهل على الفرق الثلاثة فلماذا تضيق عليه الفرصة المهم
الهلال يكسب التطوانى وتانى واحد فى منافسه يكسب مافى لان التعادل هزيمة
للفريقين لانه يفقد كل منهما نقطتين لصالح الهلال



- شكرا الاخ شوقى انا لم اجزم بان الهلال تاهل وانما ركزت على الفرصة
التى تقوى مركزه ويتميز على خصومه ان كسب التطوانى ليرتفع برصيده
لسبعة نقاط ولو فعل هذا يا شوقى ففرصته اكبر وهويلاعب منافيسه الاتنين
على ارضه بجانب نقاط التطواتى بعد ان يخرج من المتافسة اذا خسر المباراة
القادمة مع الهلال مما يرجح للهلال رفع نقاطه لعشرة من التطوانى ويبقى
مصيره فى يده وهو يلاعب منافسيه الاتنين على ارضه والفوز فى مباراة واحد
يؤهله ب13 نقطة فالمسالة اى الفرص افضل ولا احد يضمن التاهل

- شكرا لك الاخ السنجك

شكرا لك الاخ بكرى النحاس

- شكرا لك الاخ اسياد وحكاية تعجلت مداعبة ليس اكثر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الشكر الجميل لك حبيبنا كسلاوي
*

----------


## ود شندي12

*تسلم كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الف شكر كسلاوي ...كل عام وانت بالف خير
                        	*

----------


## خضر محمد

*قلم في الساحه


مأمون أبو شيبه


طفرة المريخ
----------------------


* حدث تطور ملموس في مستوى فريق المريخ هذا الموسم، وقد نجح المدرب غارزيتو في إعادة صياغة الفريق وأكسبه شيئاً من الهيبة.. وكان يمكن للمريخ الظهور بشكل أفضل خلال لنصف الثاني من الموسم الحالي لولا القصور الذي حدث في التسجيلات الأخيرة، فقد كان غارزيتو بصدد تقديم إضافات نوعية من المحترفين خاصة في خط الهجوم ليصل بالفريق لأقصى درجات الهيبة والقوة، ولكنه لم يوفق بسبب عقبة إيقاف التجنيس وفشل اللاعبين المرشحين من قبل غارزيتو في الكشف الطبي.. كما زاد الطين بلة باستمرارية تمرد المحترف محمد تراوري والذي مقلب الفريق بعدم الإيفاء بوعده في فتح صفحة جديدة..


* التطور الذي حدث في فريق المريخ بدأ الموسم السابق بعد التخلص من عناصر خاملة وغير متطورة مع إضافات جيدة مثل الحارس جمال سالم والمصري أيمن سعيد.. وظهر التطور في مستوى الفرقة الحمراء عندما تولى المدربان برهان تيه ومحسن سيد الإشراف على الفريق والذي حقق إنجاز الفوز ببطولة سيكافا برواندا وللمرة الثالثة في تاريخ المريخ.. وكذلك إنجاز الفوز ببطولة كأس السودان بعد اكتساح الهلال 3/1 وكان الفريق قريباً من التتويج ببطولة الدوري الممتاز لولا عمايل التحكيم المحلي وبالذات ما فعله الحكم معتز عبدالباسط في لقاء الهلال والخرطوم الوطني وهو ينقض هدف محمد موسى الصحيح ويتجاهل مخالفة جزاء جينارو الواضحة مع بدرالدين قلق وعدم طرد جينارو محولاً النقاط الثلاث من الخرطوم للهلال ومقدماً البطولة رخيصة للهلال!!


* وفي نهاية الموسم السابق ضم المريخ المهاجم بكري عبدالقادر من الهلال مما أضاف قوة كبيرة لخط الهجوم الأحمر، وأيضاً إضافة النيجيري سالمون والغانيان كوفي واوكرا..


* ومع الإدارة الجيدة للمدرب غارزيتو ظهر الفريق مهاباً وقوياً وكان يمكن أن يصبح أكثر قوة إذا تم ضم محترف هداف متمكن بجوار بكري خلال التسجيلات التكميلية الفائتة.. وهو ما لم يحدث بل حدث نقص في العددية والقوة الهجومية بتمرد تراوري والاستغناء عن الكيني وانغا وإعارة عنكبة، دون أن تكون هناك إضافات جديدة، لاسيماً إن الإيفواري ديديه ليبري لاعب وسط متقدم وليس بالهداف المتخصص.


* عموماً الطفرة التي حدثت لفريق المريخ أكسبت الفريق هيبة وثقة كبيرة ولدرجة أن يطمح أهل المريخ في الفوز على بطل أفريقيا حامل اللقب وفاق سطيف في عقر داره..!!


* وفاق سطيف فريق بطولات كبير ومهاب، وسبق أن هرب الهلال من مواجهته في الجزائر على المستوى العربي حتى لا يتعرض لفضيحة بعد أن خسر الهلال أمامه ذهاباً في المقبرة..


* نحن سعداء بالمستوى الذي وصل إليه فريق المريخ هذا الموسم ولدرجة أن يتحدى بطل أبطال أفريقيا في عقر داره.. ويواجهه بطموح حصد النقاط الثلاث وليس الخروج بأقل خسارة كما كان يحدث سابقاً..


* إذا أخفق المريخ في مشوار البطولة الأفريقية هذا العام فنعلم إن هذا لن يحدث إلا بفعل فاعل لا زال يجتهد في إزاحة المريخ من البطولة ليهيء الأجواء لفريق آخر يتم الترتيب في الخفاء لتتويجه بطلاً لدوري الأبطال هذا العام بأي ثمن!!


* إذا لا قدر الله أخفق المريخ في الصعود لمرحلة المجموعات فليعلم أهل المريخ إن هذا حدث بفعل مؤامرة مرسومة انكشفت بفضيحة التحكيم المالي في مباراة اتحاد العاصمة حيث حرم التحكيم المرتشي المريخ من التعادل ومنح خصمه ثلاث نقاط اوانطة!!


* إذا لا قدر الله نجحت المؤامرات في إقصاء المريخ.. أتمنى من أهل المريخ ألا يحبطوا ولا ينتكسوا فعليهم الالتفاف أكثر حول فريقهم القوي وتدعيمه ومؤازرته ليصبح بحول الله قوة ضاربة تكتسح أعتى الخصوم وتدك إمبراطورية الفساد التحكيمي في الداخل والخارج، لينتزع الفريق البطولات المحلية والدولية في أقرب وقت عنوة واقتداراً.. ورغم أنف الكارهين والمتآمرين..


* أصبح المريخ اليوم من الفرق المهابة أفريقياً ومؤهلاً لانتزاع البطولات القارية أكثر من أي وقت آخر.. لكنني أخشى إذا أخفق المريخ في البطولة الحالية، لا قدر الله، أن ينفض سامره وتذهب إدارته، ويتفركش الفريق القوي فيضيع كل شيء.. وبعدها قد نحتاج لسنوات طويلة كي نبني فريقاً مثل الفريق الحالي..


زمن إضافي


* مباراة وفاق سطيف القادمة ليست بالسهولة التي يعتقدها البعض.. فالمريخ يواجه بطل أبطال أفريقيا.. على أرضه ووسط جماهيره الشرسة..


* والخصم الجزائري يرمي بكل ثقله لكسب نقاط هذه المباراة والتي يعتبرها فاصلة ومصيرية ولدرجة رفع حافز الفوز إلى 10 ألاف دولار لكل لاعب!!


* والمباراة يديرها حكم متحامل وقاس على المريخ، وهو الحكم الجنوب أفريقي بينيت الذي شاهد الجميع إدارته للقاء المريخ والترجي الأخير برادس عندما استهله باحتساب مخالفة على الحارس جمال سالم داخل منطقة الجزاء ليتلقى تعنيفاً وتوبيخاً من مدرب حراس المريخ حكيم السبع الذي تم طرده.. وانهى الحكم المباراة بعد أن سجل الترجي هدفين تفوح منهما رائحة التسلل بشدة.. والحمد لله الذي ستر المريخ بهدف ضفر الملعوب..


* كرة القدم أخطاء وفرص.. وقد يعبس الحظ فتضيع الفرص.. وقد يقع المدافعون في أخطاء كبيرة فتحل هزيمة ثقيلة مثلما حدث للمنتخب الأولمبي الأوغندي أمام نظيره المصري وخسارته برباعية نظيفة نتيجة أخطاء فادحة من المدافعين الذين يتركون مرماهم مكشوفاً مما إضطر الحارس جمال سالم للخروج من مرماه في المرات الأربع التي اهتزت فيها شباكه..


* إذا خسر المريخ مباراة السبت بنتيجة ثقيلة، لا قدر الله، فذلك يعني خروجه من المنافسة بنسبة 90% لأنه من الصعب تعويض الهزائم الثقيلة في الإياب.. وغالباً سيحسم أمر التأهل بنتائج المواجهات المباشرة..


* إذا كان قد قدر للمريخ الخسارة، فلتكن بنتيجة يسهل تعويضها مثل الخسارة بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين.. أو بهدفين لهدف على الأكثر.. حيث يكفي الفوز بهدف وحيد في الإياب لتعويض مثل هذه الخسائر..


* نسأل الله أن يمكّن المريخ من انتزاع الفوز أمام وفاق سطيف يوم السبت ليؤدي الفريق بقية المباريات بمعنويات عالية ويقتلع نقاطها كلها ويتصدر ليسدد لطمة على وجه المتآمرين من خلف الكواليس..


* الحكم الجنوب أفريقي بينيت معروف بالصرامة الشديدة وعدم المجاملة في اخراج البطاقات الملونة.. لذلك على بعثة المريخ أن تحذر اللاعبين من الكروت الملونة خاصة اللاعبين المنذرين وبالذات بكري المدينة الذي ينبغي الجلوس معه وتوجيه تعليمات مشددة له ليتجنب البطاقات الملونة في مباراة السبت وعليه:


- أن يضع أعصابه في ثلاجة ويلعب ببرود شديد مهما تعرض للاستفزاز سواء من التحكيم أو لاعبي الخصم.. ولا يدخل في أي احتجاجات ومناوشات مع لاعبي الخصم أو الحكم.. حتى إذا استفزه لاعبو الخصم بالإعتداءات والضرب والعنف الزائد والأساليب القذرة.


- عدم ركل الكرة بعد الصافرة، وعدم التسديد في المرمى بعد إعلان التسلل.. وعدم التدخل لارجاع الكرة للخلف عندما يود الخصم تنفيذ ركلة حرة.


- تجنب محاولة أخذ الكرة من المرمى إذا أحرز هدفاً وفريقه متأخراً حتى لا يشتبك مع لاعبي الخصم فيتم انذاره.


- عدم التدخل بتهور وعنف على أي لاعب من الخصم.


- عدم السقوط في منطقة الجزاء مطالباً بركلة جزاء.. فإذا أسقطه المدافعون عليه أن ينهض بسرعة حتى لا يجد الحكم فرصة لإنذاره بذريعة التمثيل..


- تجنب أي محاولة لإضاعة الزمن مثل التأخر في الخروج عند الاستبدال.. والله الموفق.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معاناة المغرب التطواني تتفاقم بغياب 5 لاعبين امام الهلال السوداني

يستعد فريق المغرب التطواني بكرة القدم لمواجهة الهلال السوداني في الجولة الثالثة يوم 24 تموز/ يوليو الحالي، ضمن دور المجموعتين لدوري أبطال إفريقيا على إيقاع المشاكل، حيث ارتفعت معاناة الجهاز الفني لممثل الكرة المغربية بعدما تأكد غياب 5 لاعبين عن هذه المباراة المصيرية.

ويتعلق الأمر بقائد الفريق محمد أبرهون والسنغالي المتألق مرتضى فال لحصولهما على إنذارين، وزهير نعيم والمهدي عزيم وبلال زريوح بسبب الإصابة.

واضيف غياب اللاعبين الخمسة إلى اللاعبين الآخرين الذين رحلوا عن الفريق وشكلوا دعائم أساسية كمحسن ياجور وعبد الصمد رفيق، مما دفع المدرب الإسباني سيرجيو لوبيرا يعيش كابوسا حقيقيا في ظل المشكلة التي يعاني منها الفريق على المستوى البشري.

وسيضطر لوبيرا إلى الاستنجاد بلاعبين من الفريق الثاني لسد الفراغ، علما أن المغرب التطواني بدأ بشكل متواضع في دوري أبطال إفريقيا، بعد أن خسر في مباراته الأولى أمام سموحة المصري 2-3 وتعادل على أرضه في المباراة الثانية مع مازيمبي الكونجولي دون أهداف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم يتحفز لعبور تيليكوم بطل جيبوتي في افتتاح مشواره ببطولة سيكافا

كوووة - بدر الدين بخيت

يستهل فريق الخرطوم السوداني ، اليوم  الاثنين ، في تمام الساعة الثانية عصراً ، بتوقيت السودان ومكة المكرمة, مبارياته ببطولة كأس كاغامي لأندية سيكافا"شرق ووسط أفريقيا" لكرة القدم بمواجهة فريق تليكيوم "الإتصالات" بطل جيبوتي في أولى مباريات الفريقين بالبطولة التي تستضيفها العاصمة التنزانية دار السلام.

وفاز جورماهيا الكيني على حساب يانج أفريكانز التنزاني ، أمس السبت، بهدفين مقابل هدف في الجولة الأولى لنفس مجموعة فريق الخرطوم ليعتلي صدارة المجموعة.

وتعتبر مشاركة الخرطوم في هذه النسخة من بطولة سيكافا للأندية هي الثانية له في تاريخه بعد مشاركته الأولى بأوغندا عام 2003 .

ووصلت بعثة الخرطوم صباح أمس إلى مدينة دار السلام ، وأدى الفريق مراناً رغم الإرهاق الشديد الذي تسبب في غياب مهاجم الفريق الكاميروني إسماعيلا بابا.

ويأمل المدير الفني الغاني كويسي أبياه في تحقيق الفوز للاقتراب من التأهل للدور الثاني حيث يصعد عن المجموعة الأولى ثلاثة فرق من أصل خمسة.

وقال أبياه ل"":"اتحاد الكرة اختار الخرطوم لتمثيل السودان في هذه البطولة حسب تصنيف سيكافا للأندية المشاركة ، وحضرنا إلى تنزانيا لعدة مهام من بينها أن نقدم كرة جميلة في البطولة, كما طالبنا اللاعبين بالآداء الجيد ما يجعلهم فخورين بأنفسهم وببلدهم السودان".

واضاف أبياه:" مباريات البطولة ليست سهلة من واقع مباراة جورماهيا الكيني ويانج إفريكانز التنزاني وقد أثارت هذه المباراة إعجابي وبمستوى البطولة, ولهذا علينا العمل بجد ومهمتنا بالتالي هي العمل على تحقيق الفوز في أول مباراة".

ويملك أبياه توليفة من نجوم الدوري السوداني أمثال حارس المرمى الدولي محمد إبراهيم, وفي الدفاع صلاح نمر ونجم الدين عبد الله, إلى جانب اطراف الدفاع والوسط التي يلعب فيها مروان, محمد آدم, سمؤال عز الدين, في صناعة اللعب القائد صلاح الأمير, بدر الدين قلق ولاعب منتخب جنوب السودان دومينيك, وفي الهجوم الكاميروني إسماعيلا بابا, أمين إبراهيم والخزين ووجدي.

وعلق صانع ألعاب الخرطوم ومنتخب جنوب السودان دومينيك أوْبُوي للموقع على مباراة الغد وقال :" هذه بطولة ولن تكون فيها مباراة سهلة, جئنا للمنافسة ومستعدون لمواجهة أي فريق".

وخاض الخرطوم الوطني تدريبه الثاني اليوم وسط ظروف معقدة بسبب مشكلة الملاعب الترابية وعدم صلاحية الملاعب الآخرى للتدريبات ، واضطرت البعثة لتأجير ملعب جيد لينفذ عليه المدير الفني خطة اللقاء, وما تزال بعثة الخرطوم برئاسة اللواء إبراهيم محمد تبحث عن الملاعب وبرفقة سفارة السودان بالعاصمة التنزانية دار السلام.

أما فريق تيليكوم, منافس الخرطوم غدا فإنه يتواجد للمرة الثانية ببطولات سيكافا حيث كان ظهوره الأول في عام 2014 ببطولة سيكافا حوض النيل التي نظم السودان النسخة الأولى منها, ويضم الفريق في صفوفه عددا من اللاعبين الأفارقة في ظل إهتمام رئيس اتحاد الكرة الجديد حسين وابيرو بتطوير اللعبة هناك من خلال برنامج طموح وضعه قبل سنتين.

وفي مباراة ثانية في الرابعة عصر غدٍ الاحد يلعب بطل زنجبار فريق "كيه أم كيه أم" مع قورماهيا متصدر المجموعة الثانية, وهي المباراة الأولى لبطل زنزبار.

وفي مباريات الامس حقق ممثل تنزانيا الثاني أزام فوزه الأول في إفتتاح المجموعة الثالثة وذلك على حساب كمبالا سيتي الأوغندي 1-0 ونال الهدف قائد الفريق الدولي التنزاني جون بوكو.

وفي ذات المجموعة حقق الملكية جنوب السودان بنتيجة 2-1 أداما الإثيوبي بنتيجة 2-1, وقد أحرز هدفي الملكية صدام أوبيرا في الدقيقة 43 وصامويل ساكاماتي في الدقيقة 77, ونال هدف الفريق الإثيوبي تيكيلي إيليمايهو في الدقيقة 36.

وتعادل فريقا أكاديمية بورندي مع هِيْجان الصومالي سلبيا ضمن المجموعة الثانية ايضاً.

يذكر أن السودان يشارك في نسخة هذا العام من البطولة بفريقين, بسبب حصول المريخ على نسخة البطولة في 2015, والفريقين هما الأهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يدعو الي مؤتمر صحافي لتوضيح العديد من الحقائق وتكذيب العديد من الشائعات التي ظلت تطلقها صحافه الأكاذيب بالخرطوم والجزائر
â€«
وجه الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقه الحمراء عقب مباراه فريقه أمام جمعيه الخروب الدعوه للوفد الإعلامي المرافق لبعثه المريخ إلي الجزائر لحضور المؤتمر الصحافي الذي سيعقده في الرابعه والنصف من عصر اليوم بمقر إقامه البعثه الحمراء بمنطقه عين مليله لتوضيح العديد من الحقائق وللرد علي تساؤلات الصحافيين ولتكذيب العديد من الشائعات التي ظلت تطلقها صحافه الأكاذيب بالخرطوم والجزائر .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزعيم يغادر إلي العلمه عصر الخميس

قررت البعثه الإداريه بنادي المريخ أن تتوجه البعثه الحمراء إلي مدينه العلمه في الساعه السادسه الخميس المقبل بتوقيت السودان الرابعه بتوقيت الجزائر حيث يتدرب المريخ في العاشره من صباح نفس اليوم علي ملعب عين مليله وأكملت البعثه الإداريه الحجز للمريخ في مدينه العلمه في فندق فخم من فئه الخمسه نجوم علي أن يتدرب المريخ بملعب المباراه في التاسعه من مساء الجمعه وفضل المريخ الإقامه في مدينه العلمه علي الإقامه في سطيف حتي يبعد اللاعبين عن الأجواء غير الجيده التي قد تواجه البعثه هناك جراء الشحن الإعلامي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حاتم عبدالغفار: المريخ نفذ معسكرآ مثاليآ ومنضبطآ

سجل السيد حاتم عبدالغفار رئيس بعثه المريخ إلي الجزائر إشاده كبري بالمعسكر الجزائري للفرقه الحمراء بمنطقه عين مليله وقال إن المعسكر وفر للمريخ إقامه هادئه ومريحه فأدي الفريق تدريباته بتركيز كبير وبعيدآ عن أي ضغوط ، الأمر الذي أسهم في الوصول بالفرقه الحمراء الي مرحله متقدمه من الجاهزيه الفنيه والبدنيه، وقال حاتم إنه وعلي الصعيد الشخصي أن يعسكر المريخ مجددآ في هذه المنطقه استعدادآ لمواجهه مولوديه العلمه والاستفاده من بروتكول التعاون مع نادي عين مليله مبينا`` أن المريخ وجد أجواء أكثر من رائعه في هذه المدينه أول أيام العيد، وشكر كل الذين حرصوا علي تهنئه المريخ بالعيد و وعد بأن يهديهم المريخ الفوز علي وفاق سطيف، وقال إنه واثق من أن الفوز علي سطيف سيسعد غالبيه أهالي عين مليله لأنهم يحبون المريخ أكثر من الوفاق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يتفاعل مع صاروخ لكوفي

 كانت أجمل لقطات مباراه المريخ أمام جمعيه الخروب الصاروخ الناري الذي أرسله النجم الغاني المتألق كوفي من خارج منطقه الجزاء في حدود الدقيقه ظ£ظ  في تسديده أناب القائم عن حارس مرمي الجمعيه في التصدي لها ليتفاعل غارزيتو كثيرا مع تلك اللقطه وصفق لكوفي مثلما تجاوب الجمهور الغفير الذي تابع المباراه مع تلك التسديده القويه وصفق لكوفي الذي كان في أفضل حالاته وقدم مباراه مميزه للغايه.
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور جدا الكسلاوي
وكل عام وانت بخير
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*تسلم يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مشكور كسلاوى على الاضافة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*عديل في موعد مباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف بالجزائربأمر الشركة الناقلة لمباريات دوري أبطال أفريقيا أجرت لجنة المسابقات بالكاف تعديلاً جديداً في توقيت مباراة المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف حيث تقرر أن تلعب في العاشرة والنصف بتوقيت السودان بدلاً عن العاشرة ليلاً وتأكد وصول طاقم التحكيم الهجين الذي سيدير المباراة الى مدينة سطيف يوم الخميس بقيادة الحكم الجنوبي أفريقي دانيال بينيت والذي سيكون الى جانبه مساعد أول من جنوب أفريقيا في حين سيكون المساعد الثاني من ساحل العاج والحكم الرابع من ساحل العاج أيضا، أما المراقب فهو من ليبيا والمنسق مصري الجنسية وسينعقد الاجتماع الفني للمباراة يوم الجمعة وشرعت إدارة نادي سطيف في استنفار الجماهير للمباراة بصورة غير مسبوقة بعد أن وصفتها بمباراة تحديد المصير وأعلنت عن طرح التذاكر في وقت مبكر من يوم الخميس حتى يتمكن جمهور الوفاق من الحصول على التذاكر بسهولة وتشجيع الفريق بصورة غير مسبوقة في المباراة الصعبة التي تنتظره أمام المريخ
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*صحفة المريخ العالمى 

جمال الوالي يدخل في مفاوضات رسمية مع الخطوط القطرية لشراء طائرة خاصة لفريق المريخ السودانى 
* وان تمت هذة الصفقة فاانهـاا 
تعتبر خطوة استثمارية كبرى وجديدة على المجال الرياضي في الساحة العربية والإفريقية 
* علمــآ بان الطائرة سيتم تمليكهاا كليا لنادي المريخ السودانى مع شعار المريخ وفي نفس اللحظة تقوم الطائرة بالعمل الاستثماري ضمن طاقم الطائرات للخطوط القطريـة مما يعود بدخل ثابت ومهول لنادي المريخ 
* الجدير بالزكر أن جمال الوالي قام بشراء طائرته الخاصة من نفس الخطوط الأميرية القطرية قبل أربعة سنوات وهي الطائرة الخاصة به التي يستخدمها في حله وترحاله ومتابعة أعماله الخاصة ..
* نتمني التوفيــق .. وعذراا الوالي فهذا الخبر لا نستطيـع حجبـة
*

----------

